# Drill Baby Drill



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so bummed. Not sure if you guys heard anything about the oil rig explosion 8 days ago out in the Gulf of Mexico. Well, apparently, there is a huge oil spill now that will probably reach the coast of Louisiana today. There are widespread reports of a petroleum smell in the air as far as the north shore of Lake Pontchartrain. I've been in Florida on vacation since last Saturday, so haven't experienced anything myself, but gosh..this is horrible. Our ecosystem has been severely effected by coastal erosion, and now this?? We have a big seafood industry, and there are some opinions that our barrier islands (which are our last protection from hurricanes) will be negatively impacted by this. I'm nervous about going back home...how will the kids and the dogs and everybody be affected by the fumes in the air?? It's so sad.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I really hate to see this happen to the Gulf Coast after all they have had to deal with in the last few years. My Grandfather and half of our family is from the New Orleans area. When we went back to visit after Katrina and saw the devastation it was heartbreaking. My heart goes out to all the people in the Gulf who's income depends on fishing and shrimping. What another terrible blow to the environment too, all the wildlife and our oceans. Just so sad. This will not be an easy thing to deal with, but I know from first hand that Louisiana people are resilient and I am praying for y'all and the whole Gulf Coast:grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm watching it on the Today Show right now. The cost of cleanup is estimated at $6 million per day, BP is on the hook for it.

It's just sickening and hate to see it coming ashore.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Maybe Palin will shut up now.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's unbelievable that anyone thought it was a good idea to save a half million dollars each by not putting an extra safety cutoff on the well heads. Probably the same people who thought it would be a good idea to send all our jobs overseas.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

My Husband is down at the headquarters for the US Army Corps of Engineers right now. He works there. He said the scary thing is nobody is saying anything about funding for the cleanup and nobody is asking for help, which means that the response to this is stalling. The longer they take to react the worse it's going to get and the more money it's going to take to clean it all up. I believe that BP should pick up the tab on this.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

This sucks big time! it's horrible when nature does the destruction, it's unspeakable when it is of our (well not "ours") own making. I am sorry Kim and will keep you and yours in my thoughts. Good excuse to stay at the beach though!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

This is going to be bigger than the gulf too. All those poor creatures. Entire ecosystems will be completely devasted. Alaska is still not recovered or clean from the Exxon spill and this one keeps spilling!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It amazes me they can figure out where the oil is, how to get it and not how to stop or cap off a spill. Leaving out this vital step should be totally unacceptable to everyone. BP might pay but the damage is done.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Here in FL we are watching and waiting. Our paper today said BP is responsible up to $75 billion. Claims for property damage and loss of wages are not considered till after the clean up. What's scarrier for us is that Venezula is helping Cuba begin a project to drill 30 miles away from Key West. Cuba is such a poor country they will do anything for $. AND do you think they will use high tech safety equipment? Also.....guess who sent money to Venezula to assist in oil exploration.....! Our own pres. Obama. I didn't realize it but drilling for oil goes all the way back to 1910! So far the weather has not helped in the clean up or repair situation. If they have to drill a second line to stem the leak pressure it could take 3 months. Right into our HURRICANE season. Oh joy. Prayers to the families who lost love ones.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

so sad about this. i am also thinking about tennessee today. seems like a lot of short sidedness affecting so many. 

and then there is arizona. i am so embarrassed by the blatant racism.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been watching the news footage on this for days. It's frightening and unthinkable that it continues. There is no doubt it will affect so many people in so many ways. My heart also breaks for all the wildlife affected by this spill.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

This is all so awful 

On a related note, Kim, if the smell gets too strong for Santos you just pop him on a plane - Miami would be happy to have him! LOL


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Let's hope it stays off the Florida coast! What's scary is that Cuba and Venezula plan to put in wells off Cuba's coast! We all in Florida know how close Cuba is! Do you think Cuba is worried about possible spills on our coast... NOT! What's even more suprising is that our president sent money to Venezula to assist in the exploration! Wonder if there are any Alaskan forum members. I would like to hear their opinions on the spill after the Exon Valdez accident.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just can't believe they don't have a clue how to cap that well-and as a former Wild Life Rehabber-it just breaks my heart knowing what is happening to all the birds-sea animals-wild life all over that area. 

And we know that no matter what they do the real damage has been done-to the ocean-I feel so sorry for the families that catch shrimp for a living-this will be a long time hurt-not just till the oil is contained but for years & years to come.

Hugs to everyone in the South
Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Six beautiful dolphins washed up sometime yesterday. What we are doing to the earth is crazy, if we don't all realize we are part of each other(all species) then we are doomed. 

I can't believe there was no cut off valve installed at the time the well was drilled. We are the only country that does not require them. Whose bright idea was that? 

Sorry I can't get those images of the dolphins out my head. We used to swim with them here in the lagoon when I was in High School. They are such wonderful and intelligent creatures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Six beautiful dolphins washed up sometime yesterday. What we are doing to the earth is crazy, if we don't all realize we are part of each other(all species) then we are doomed.
> 
> I can't believe there was no cut off valve installed at the time the well was drilled. We are the only country that does not require them. Whose bright idea was that?
> 
> Sorry I can't get those images of the dolphins out my head. We used to swim with them here in the lagoon when I was in High School. They are such wonderful and intelligent creatures.


The whole thing is just pitifully sad. I hate to think what will happen if the oil gets into our marshes. We can't afford to lose them as they are our last protection against hurricanes. Not to mention so many people here depend on fishing for their livelihoods. I know that BP is doing all they can to stop it now, but they should have done everything they could to prevent it from happening in the first place, and it doesn't look like that's the case. 200,000 gallons a day spewing into the gulf...not good.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

This was sent to me by some democratic organization. I thought it was amusing so I saved it. It's applicable to this post.

I've always been a big fanatic of finding alternative energy sources.. the day we're free from a dependency on oil and fossil fuels is a day that the planet will literally breathe easier...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't find that image amusing, 11 men died on that rig.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

First let me say I DO NOT WANT TO SEE drilling off the coast. Yes, most wells are not even in view. This has been a terrible, terrible accident that has and could effect many creatures and people for a long time. Until an alternative fuel is developed we have few choices. I am not putting my kids in a Smart Car. The corn fueled or electric powered vehicles are not cost effective do to higher maintenance according to Consumers Report a few months back. We all complain when the gas prices go up and yet Europe and other countries have been paying twice what we pay for years. I have always wondered how we have so much technology but they can't come up with a alternative fuel that can power "real" cars and trucks. AND I don't want no private jet, fly me to my next vote getting speech politician telling me what I can and can't drive. My family needs our SUV and truck. We live in FL and enjoy our boat. In the summer we take trips up to the mountains and gulf coast. There is no way to take 4-5 people (adults and teen) and 2-3 dogs in anything but. There is now a call to stop drilling which makes us dependent. I can't see why we can't charge Saudi for the wheat we send over for the same price they charge us for a barrel of fuel! LOL! R.I.P. the 11 men lost.....please don't forget about the poor coal miners lost recently too.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

pixie's mom said:


> We all complain when the gas prices go up and yet Europe and other countries have been paying twice what we pay for years.


They do pay a lot for gas.. but they also have RIDICULOUSLY fuel efficient cars. I was in France a couple months ago.. not once did i EVER see a pickup truck. The largest car I ever saw was something about the size of a prius and it was considered a 'mini van'. ....people in France have families too.. large ones. But they get by with small cars. They WALK.. and they look it too.. I never saw one fat person there. And if they go somewhere that they can't take their car because it's too small or that's too far away they use public transportation, which is also really advanced there... electric trains.. fuel efficient busses. America doesn't have their act together on this stuff and I blame it on the 8 years that Bush did nothing to correct things and the polarity of the parties. Instead of trying to think of 'what's good for the environment' ...because apparently that's a sticking point.. (I don't know how people can't see the signs of climate change in front of their face.. but what do you do) ...why not focus on the HUGE amounts of *$$$$$$* (I know how much dollar signs get peoples attention.. ) it would save to switch from oil to hydrogen or electric (Fueled by green resources) ...or how much city and state revenue would rise if we invested in public transportation.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I don't find that image amusing, 11 men died on that rig.


Indeed they did. It also decimated a vibrant coastline, a much needed seafood industry and lifestyle, and is killing animals and fish every day. Amusing may have been the wrong word to use perhaps.. but the 'drill baby drill' thing was used a LOT with one particular party a couple years ago.. perhaps now they're eating those words.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree the cars in Europe are smaller and they are used to public transportation. If Americans wanted better public transportation Greyhound Buses would be seen more often, Amtrak would not be running in the red and subsidised, and more cities would offer more tri rail type of transportation. Even with car pool parking lots and carpool highway lanes a very small amount off people use them in Florida. Believe me I know as I traveled I95 for years. Electric cars are fine for city driving but not for long range. Consumers Report said the battery packs will fill half your trunk, last about 2-5 yrs depending where you live and drive. Replacement is between $2,000-$5,000. You must recharge after 50 miles and if you live in a warm or very cold climate recharge is sooner. Also you shouldn't go over 50mph. In my area our public transportation is very limited. Also, more people commute south into West Palm for work. The number of cars in households has also increased thru the years. Used to be one car families, then mom got a car (and a job), now most teens before they are even out of high school get cars. I don't see most Americans willing to give up their cars and freedom to come and go as they please.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

pixie's mom said:


> I agree the cars in Europe are smaller and they are used to public transportation. If Americans wanted better public transportation Greyhound Buses would be seen more often, Amtrak would not be running in the red and subsidised, and more cities would offer more tri rail type of transportation. Even with car pool parking lots and carpool highway lanes a very small amount off people use them in Florida. Believe me I know as I traveled I95 for years. Electric cars are fine for city driving but not for long range. Consumers Report said the battery packs will fill half your trunk, last about 2-5 yrs depending where you live and drive. Replacement is between $2,000-$5,000. You must recharge after 50 miles and if you live in a warm or very cold climate recharge is sooner. Also you shouldn't go over 50mph. In my area our public transportation is very limited. Also, more people commute south into West Palm for work. The number of cars in households has also increased thru the years. Used to be one car families, then mom got a car (and a job), now most teens before they are even out of high school get cars. I don't see most Americans willing to give up their cars and freedom to come and go as they please.


...To compare America's public transportation system to that of say Frances is like comparing apples to oranges though. I guarantee you that if you could get from Dallas to San Antonio in a few hours on a QUIET electric train, people would take it.. especially if there's public transportation that could take you everywhere from there. There really isn't. Trains here take DAYS to travel on.. Cross country buses are dirty and take even LONGER to travel on. The only thing to compare is MAYBE the east coast in NYC and Boston.. where you can essentially park your car for a year and never have to use it. Between the rails that go between boston to NYC to DC, the subways and the buses in those cities, you don't need cars.. and for those reasons they're actually rated more green than a lot of southern states.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

My parents used the auto train on numerous occasions to go up the east coast. You can pick it up in Orlando and it drops you off in Virginia. We took the train one time to go to Charleston, SC. We got a cabin and it was a great trip.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> ...To compare America's public transportation system to that of say Frances is like comparing apples to oranges though. I guarantee you that if you could get from Dallas to San Antonio in a few hours on a QUIET electric train, people would take it.. especially if there's public transportation that could take you everywhere from there. There really isn't. Trains here take DAYS to travel on.. Cross country buses are dirty and take even LONGER to travel on. The only thing to compare is MAYBE the east coast in NYC and Boston.. where you can essentially park your car for a year and never have to use it. Between the rails that go between boston to NYC to DC, the subways and the buses in those cities, you don't need cars.. and for those reasons they're actually rated more green than a lot of southern states.


I agree we are very spoiled to our "Private" cars. My DD lives in Wales and you are right people walk that live in the cities and small towns but if you are out side the public transportation you drive like we do. You just drive much small cars, trucks are for work and hauling. Public transportation was a major factor in their looking for a home to purchase although her new car gets 50+ miles to the $5.00 gallon of gas

The US public transportation stinks in most states and cities and the cross country systems are a joke compared other countries.

We let GM sell gas efficient and alternative fuel motors to Brazil since the 1970's Energy Crisis. After the GM bailout, guess what they can now build them for sale here.

My DD's significant other, born in Wales, raised in Ireland and lived in many countries thinks the US people are the most wasteful in world. He opened my eyes to so many things I just took for granted. He's a really good guy who thinks my SUV is a sin and I should be shot for using a motor home for me and 2 little dogs. He is right.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Well Sandy I am sure you and your pups enjoy seeing the country in your rolling motel! My parents have traveled to S. Africa, Canada, Alaska, New Zealand and Australia and rented motor homes. It was one of their favorite ways to travel and see a country. Most of us have chosen to live in a certain city or have to for job reasons. We moved out of S. FL as we wanted more space and less traffic. So we therefore must drive an hour to get to an airport and there are no trains, metro, and an involved bus system. It's also about planning your daily trips to save. I guess I am bad....I love my boat.....so do my pups.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Until we have another viable option we're stuck with what we have. Do we want to continue to be dependent on oil production from countries that may or may not be our friends? Personally, I don't. I also drive an SUV. Does that make me part of the problem? Sure! All of us are. Unfortunately drilling isn't allowed on land in areas where there's thought to be large oil deposits. I lived in Texas and we had oil drilling all around us, never once did we hear of a spill.

For once can we stop blaming political parties? Instead of blaming it's time for everyone to try to work together. The problems are on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Lindzarie (Jun 30, 2008)

I was planning on taking gizmo for his first beach trip this summer... We will have to wait and see what happens now!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well said Ann, the time for blame is over. This is no longer a political issue, It is an issue of life and how we can sustain it on this planet. WE need to go to wind and solar in those areas where it is viable. Here in Florida both of those make sense. It seems to me that if we used wind and Solar for gererating the power for our homes and business we would be much less dependant on those foriegn oil sources. Do I want any one drilling off shore. No Way! The damage to the evironment is way to great as this spill is going to show us. Would I be willing to have a windmill in my back yard, you bet. After the 04 hurricanes I wanted to put on roof that used solar shingles. The only company offering them was in CA. Way to pricey for my bank account. I drive an SUV, I fill up on average once a month. I try to co-ordinate my trips. Of course now that I have pups to show that will change during the show season. I also recycle everything I can and conserve water. Just look at my dirt mmm I mean lawn.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Lordy lordy what a thread this has turned into. I drive a Vibe--Obama took over the company and they quit making it. I get 35 plus miles to the gallon--does this make any sense. But I won a survyeing and engineering company and own many SUV's the crews have to have them. If we stop now, who is the first one that will walk the two miles to work. I won't cause I am not able. If this was the fifties them the small town people lived and worked in town and could walk--I did. But we are sprawled out to far and there is nothing available right now. We are dependent on the oil--and it is ours--not some third-world country's. One accident in the course of our history and we are willing to stop everything. Yes the spill is a disaster--but we have no choice now. I would like to see nuclear power--but one disaster (three mile island) stopped that. Yet France has many nuclear plants. When I was a girl we were taught in grammer school that nuclear power was the future. We were looking forward to appliances that ran on nuclear power. But instead of fixing the problems and the safety issues, we abandoned it. I tried not to get into this argument because that is what it is; but If all of you that want to stop drilling for oil now will agree to walk or take public transportation from now on, I will to--gonna look funny walking the two and a half miles uphill to work with my cane and my havanese though. And on rainly or snowy days, I guess Rosie will have to hold the umbrella because I will be holding the lease and my cane.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I also drive an SUV. Does that make me part of the problem? Sure! All of us are.


...to the contrary. The majority of the US's carbon pollution from automobiles actually comes from diesel transportation trucks.. 70% in fact. Their carbon footprint is above and beyond what we as americans put out in our cars. If we could switch them over to hydrogen or electric we'd cut down on carbon pollution from Autos in the US 100 fold. (though we'd still cut down quite a bit if american cars were as fuel efficient as they are overseas..)

...corporations also put out a lot of CO2. They're the lead culprit. More regulations need to be put on their level of emissions they release but THAT unfortunately DOES come down to political party ideologies..where republicans want to keep govt out of business and dems want to control more. In this case I'm totally on board with Obama's cap and trade system but the man can really only fight one battle at a time. He got through healthcare reform.. I think he needs a breather after that..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think he needs a very long breather, somewhere other than the White House.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I think he needs a very long breather, somewhere other than the White House.


:amen:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I think he's doing a pretty darn good job with the plate he was left with and should be given the props he's due. We came out of a recession and the economy is only improving in just about a year.. a recession that looked like it was only going to go further south with GWB Jr in office. I don't think the healthcare bill is perfect by any stretch of the means... Just like he said there needs to be modifications and ratifications on it. But at least there IS one now.. and that's a start.

How about we stop blaming Obama for everything Bush Jr did... :tea:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

CapotesMom said:


> I think he's doing a pretty darn good job with the plate he was left with and should be given the props he's due. We came out of a recession and the economy is only improving in just about a year.. a recession that looked like it was only going to go further south with GWB Jr in office. I don't think the healthcare bill is perfect by any stretch of the means... Just like he said there needs to be modifications and ratifications on it. But at least there IS one now.. and that's a start.
> 
> How about we stop blaming Obama for everything Bush Jr did... :tea:


I couldn't agree more. The past administration did more to wreck this country and the world than any other in history in my opinion. Bust/Cheney had eight years to wreck it (Cheney much more) and Obama just one to try and undue some damage. There are so many policies in place that Obama had NOTHING to do with. He was saddled with the worst economy in our or the world's history.

That being said. You cannot compare a European country with a land mass size of Michigan to the USA. Just wont work. I also need an SUV for many purposes that a little speeding metal death trap will not do. I also have four other GM vehicles in my fleet that get 20 mpg (pick up truck) to 28 to 34 mpg. Hardly gas guzzlers IMO. I think the ones that complain about SUV owners are the ones that their Limo's get ZERO mpg while they idle waiting for their blow hard owners to return. Sorry but that's the way I see it.

This oil leak makes me sick. I have always believed in global warming. Our family does everything it can to do our part and leave as small a foot print as possible. We compost everything we can including food. Recycle everything. I combine trips to save fuel. We even compost our dogs bm's. How many people put that in a landfill?

Drill Baby Drill. So sick of people saying that's the past and move on. Unless you learn from the past your doomed to repeat it.

Sorry I'm done. I don't mean to upset anyone. This is just my opinion and I am so sad.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I am a registered republican but Trudy you said it very well. I have to agree!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

LuckyOne said:


> I couldn't agree more. The past administration did more to wreck this country and the world than any other in history in my opinion. Bust/Cheney had eight years to wreck it (Cheney much more) and Obama just one to try and undue some damage. There are so many policies in place that Obama had NOTHING to do with. He was saddled with the worst economy in our or the world's history.
> 
> That being said. You cannot compare a European country with a land mass size of Michigan to the USA. Just wont work. I also need an SUV for many purposes that a little speeding metal death trap will not do. I also have four other GM vehicles in my fleet that get 20 mpg (pick up truck) to 28 to 34 mpg. Hardly gas guzzlers IMO. I think the ones that complain about SUV owners are the ones that their Limo's get ZERO mpg while they idle waiting for their blow hard owners to return. Sorry but that's the way I see it.
> 
> ...


I think a lot of pollutants come from corporations.. and you sound like you're doing a lot anyways already..

...believe it or not I find myself looking at SUV's more now that I'm preggers.. :faint: ...never thought I'd say it.. but the thought of lugging kid crap around in my 96 accord doesn't appeal to me.. lol.

Granted I'm looking at SMALLER SUV's... CR-V's...or RX350's.. maybe a rogue or a Vue. I heard the Vue was going electric a couple years ago.. but that was before the whole GM bankruptcy.. not sure if they will anymore..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> I am a registered republican but Trudy you said it very well. I have to agree!


I am a registered Republican, but have to agree, both parties need to work this out and quit being like the big three who kept pointing at each other at the recent hearings.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's one thing we can all agree on...Our love for our Havanese! :first:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I am a registered Republican, but have to agree, both parties need to work this out and quit being like the big three who kept pointing at each other at the recent hearings.


I agree, I'm starting think this party system we have just divides us and contributes to the problems. Not sure what the answer is, but what we have is no longer working.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> I agree, I'm starting think this party system we have just divides us and contributes to the problems. Not sure what the answer is, but what we have is no longer working.


Thanks we need to be united in FIXING this...


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Thanks we need to be united in FIXING this...


Agreed!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

At this point, I just want it fixed! The oil smell here was horrible yesterday...south wind, I guess. On the bright side, people really are uniting to get it done, at least in my neck of the woods. My groomer is donating all the cut dog hair to a warehouse that makes oil booms. Had no idea that even our pets are contributing to the cause.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

We are donating hair here too on the east coast. I know my daughter is trying to get them on board in VA even. IF you get your hair cut as what they are doing with it. They also need nylons, old pantyhose etc.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Where do you send the hair? Any special handling? I would collect it for local shops it it will help.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sandi, I found this online, but I can find out specifically where my groomer is sending the hair she's collecting.

http://www.matteroftrust.org/programs/hairmatsinfo.html


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Once you sign up they will send you an address. I would imagine they have more than one collection site.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Just received this, interesting!
www.huffingtonpost.com You may have to cut and paste, but worth the read.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like we now have one less service station to buy gas from. I quit buying exxon after their mess and now after hearing the evidence against BP about lack of effort put into respecting safties, I will never again buy anything from BP.


----------

